# Any good deals on a 52cm CR1?



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Any leads to a good deal? Or does anyone have a used one to get rid of? Yellow decals preferred but all considered. Thx.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Suggest watch the classified section here closely, you maybe able to score a deal. Last Oct Mavic dumping their neutral support CR1 for 2K a pop. complete bike (centaur + ksyrium elite). Also craiglist is a good source, I sweared I saw a 52 CR1 back in Dec/Jan timeframe!!
also suggest to call Mavic USA, just ask if they having sale on the back up bike.

good luck...


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Strange...*

All the auctons on Ebay and classifieds seem to be selling a lot of XL and 58+ cm. 54-56 cm sizes seem to be hard to come by while 52's are as rare as gold.


----------



## VeloFish (Jan 15, 2005)

*CR1 Team Issue (S) on eBay*

Saw the following come up just recently...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scott-CR1-Team-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It's just the frame and fork, but I think it's the scheme you're looking for.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, the fork is cut a bit too short. I will need 2cm of spacers and I think it only allows 0.5cm if at all. I think I will just get from a dealer. 



VeloFish said:


> Saw the following come up just recently...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Scott-CR1-Team-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> It's just the frame and fork, but I think it's the scheme you're looking for.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Helen's MB*

Helen's MB has some of last year's 'yellow' CR1's. They may be looking to move them as the new ones are already in stock. http://www.helenscycles.com/


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

*BikeSale.com*

BikeSale.com has them marked down to $2299... but they were sold out of the 52cm last I checked. They have 2006 models for $2999, which is better than most places.


----------



## valkyrie (Sep 26, 2006)

I was looking for a 49cm CR1 team as well. Very difficult to find.


----------



## saviour machine (Nov 30, 2004)

*I have what you want.*

You p.m.ed me back in feb about my bike. Its your. check your p.m.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I ran across this the other night. The price looks decent to me.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/4826,73926_Scott-USA-Road-Bike-CR1-Equipe.html


----------

